# Ski Village, Sheffield - December 2012



## Goldie87 (Dec 7, 2012)

Another site some of us Leicester lot did while in Sheffield recently. Sheffield Ski Village was believed to be the largest artificial ski resort in Europe, with a sports shop, bar, restaurant and a range of slopes. There was also a ten pin bowling alley, quad biking, laser tag and a downhill biking track. The main building was destroyed by a fire earlier this year, and after another fire on the site the Ski Village closed completely. Since that time the place has been totally ripped apart. 




Gates by Goldie87, on Flickr




Ski Slopes by Goldie87, on Flickr




Tank by Goldie87, on Flickr




Adventure by Goldie87, on Flickr




JCB by Goldie87, on Flickr




Sleighing by Goldie87, on Flickr




View by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## losttom (Dec 8, 2012)

Shame I missed this day out- looks good!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha, great to see you had a go!! I wouldnt have been able to resist either! Great report, thanks


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 9, 2012)

Lots of fun to be had here...nice 1


----------



## joedaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

There was also a shop (or two?) that I remember going in like 7 years ago to buy some ski gear for my holiday..wonder where that has gone


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks a great day out, before and after the closure!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 27, 2012)

joedaniels said:


> There was also a shop (or two?) that I remember going in like 7 years ago to buy some ski gear for my holiday..wonder where that has gone



The main building with the shop was destroyed by fire earlier in the year (while the site was still in use) The whole place never reopened properly again after that I dont think.


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 22, 2013)

Common opinion in Sheffield (that I have heard, at least) is that it was an insurance job. 
I'm glad someone was kind enough to leave a sledge lying about


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks awesome ! 

Would love to have a look at somewhere like this


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2013)

hnmisty said:


> Common opinion in Sheffield (that I have heard, at least) is that it was an insurance job.
> I'm glad someone was kind enough to leave a sledge lying about



A similar rumour about the fire at Gatecrasher did the rounds at the time....


----------

